# Cort Curbow vs Ibanez SR505/6 vs Brice



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2008)

Anybody played these? I'm considering one of these, an Ibanez SR505/6 or a Rondo Brice Defiant or HXB-406. Thoughts, comments, or suggestions?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2008)

Personally I played Curbow and it was nice bass for my taste - I like the look the shape, playability and tone, I didn't played others you mentioned, so sorry no more advices


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 27, 2008)

My bassist has an SR505 and I play it all of the time. It's an absolutely amazing bass. I haven't played the Brice, but I played the Cort before. I played the 4 though. It was pretty cool, but compared to the SR500 (4 String version of the 505) it was kinda weak.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2008)

I haven't played the other two, so I can't actually give any comparisons, but I'm absolutely in love with the SR506.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah ive got the 506 and its amazing, i feel like a fraud for owning it as im pretty poor on bass, but hey it was cheaper than the 505


----------



## Adamh1331 (Jan 27, 2008)

ive played a 505 and 506 and they are pretty sweet they have a nice strong tone to em


----------



## Beta (Jan 27, 2008)

The Cort Curbow is the one with the ebonol fretboard, right?

If so, I didn't much care for it on a fretted bass. The tone was too bright and kinda clanky sounding.

The Cort and the Ibanez come with the same Bartolini Mk. 1 electronics, I think. The Cort also sports Hipshot licensed hardware.

Never played the Brice.

Personally, I'd go for the mahogany body over the luthite. I'm also an Ibanez fanboy, so...


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 27, 2008)

i own a 505...
i have had a few mates comment that it was the best bass they have ever played...
i share this opinion...
i cannot comment on the other guitars though..

i rekon you cannot go wrong with a 505


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

the 505 is freakin awesome man, the 506 is awesome too but id rather a 5er. maybe a 7, maybe

[edit] Ive got a fretless alder Yamaha 5, if youre interested


----------



## Jason (Jan 29, 2008)

Id say it's a toss up between the Brice and Ibanez, the cort isn't up to snuff with the other two.

The Cort is nice but super uncomfortable to play sitting down due to that tiny ass lower horn. Sounds good very clean and bright good for tapping.

Ibanez is nice really slick feeling. Good feel good tone again very clean and good for slap and pop and tapping. Good tension on the low b.

Haven't played the Brice yet BUT I have owned 3 other Rondo basses. A 4 string Jazz,4 string jazz fretless and 
a 6 string douglas. The 6 string which is closest to the mentioned basses. The $179 douglas wasn't quite as good of quality as the Ibanez but it's also $500 cheaper, how ever it was very close.

The Douglas had great tone just like the others. Godo clean tone good slap pop and tapping 

Hope that helps a lil Steve.


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, someone around here scored a natural quilt Schecter 5 for about the same price as that Ibanez, that looked absolutely hot. I almost bought one, but ended up grabbing a Rectifier before I even got around to picking one up.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 29, 2008)

I love curbows. i used a 5 string and they feel incredible. but yes- sitting down with them is torture lol


----------



## Jason (Jan 29, 2008)

Drew said:


> Also, someone around here scored a natural quilt Schecter 5 for about the same price as that Ibanez, that looked absolutely hot. I almost bought one, but ended up grabbing a Rectifier before I even got around to picking one up.



The Schecters are fucking amazing  I love the natural finish mahogany/maple schecter


----------

